# Tư vấn xin lại Schengen Visa ???



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (16 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Chào moii người, mình định hỏi mn về vấn đề Schengen Visa tí. Chuyện là mịnh định đi Ý với Pháp trong tháng 11 này nhưng lịch visa của lãnh sự cho 2 nước trên đều full hết, slot sớm nhất là 4/12 lận (Mình xin visa tại UK vì mình đang học ở đây). Mình check thì thấy lịch visa cho Switzerland thì lại trống. Nên mình định hỏi: 
Nếu mình apply visa cho Switzerland thì có phải là có Schengen Visa đúng k? 
Và mình có thể vào Ý vs Pháp mà k bay qua Swit dc k?
Tks mn nhiều


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

mình trễ hẹn với châu âu 2 lần rồi cũng chỉ vì cái visa tự túc đây . Qúa tam 3 bận chuyển qua xin tour thì phát được liền luôn, mừng khôn tả xiết. hihi. Đang dọn đồ để đi du lịch cuối năm đây nè chị, à em đi tour của tugo nha
 -E nghe đám bạn nói bên Paris có biển nhân tạo nhiều người đến đó nghỉ ngơi lắm nghe thích thật mà đi trúng đợt mùa đông này ko biết biển có đóng băng luôn không nhỉ, ai từng đi cuối năm cho e ít review với


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Visa Schengen là visa giúp bạn có thể đi lại tự do giữa các quốc gia Schengen. Khi bạn có ý định du lịch một hoặc nhiều quốc gia châu Âu thuộc Schengen là lúc bạn cần xin visa này.


----------



## Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Đối với người nước ngoài, muốn vào Vùng Schengen phải xin một visa đồng nhất gọi là Visa Schengen tại sứ quán hay lãnh sự quán của một nước mà mình muốn tới đầu tiên, sau đó có thể tự do đi lại trong Vùng Schengen. Loại visa này thường chỉ có thời hạn lưu trú tối đa là 3 tháng và có giá trị trong vòng 12 tháng.
Ví dụ bạn có kế hoạch du lịch châu Âu với diểm đến đầu tiên trong hành trình là Pháp. Bạn cần xin Visa Schengen tại sứ quán Pháp, sau đó có thể dùng visa này qua các nước khác như Ba Lan, Bỉ, Ý, Thụy Sĩ... miễn là có nằm trong Vùng Schengen và thời gian lưu trú không quá 3 tháng.
Khi du lịch bằng đường hàng không giữa các nước trong vùng Schengen, bạn vẫn phải trình thẻ căn cước hoặc hộ chiếu khi check-in. Đây không phải là quy định của Hiệp ước Schengen mà là quy định bảo đảm an ninh của ngành hàng không.


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Nguyễn Hồ Phương Vy đã viết:


> mình trễ hẹn với châu âu 2 lần rồi cũng chỉ vì cái visa tự túc đây . Qúa tam 3 bận chuyển qua xin tour thì phát được liền luôn, mừng khôn tả xiết. hihi. Đang dọn đồ để đi du lịch cuối năm đây nè chị, à em đi tour của tugo nha
> -E nghe đám bạn nói bên Paris có biển nhân tạo nhiều người đến đó nghỉ ngơi lắm nghe thích thật mà đi trúng đợt mùa đông này ko biết biển có đóng băng luôn không nhỉ, ai từng đi cuối năm cho e ít review với


đi cuối năm thì được cái mua đồ sale nhiều thích lắm )) bên châu âu sale thẳng tay chứ ko "nửa nạc nửa mỡ" như ở vn mình =)):x


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

mua đồ sale thì hơi cực tại đông lắm , chen chúc mệt luôn


----------



## Ngô Ngọc Ánh (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> mua đồ sale thì hơi cực tại đông lắm , chen chúc mệt luôn


chen chúc cỡ nào mà mua được món đồ minh thích là ok rồi chế :x:x


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> chen chúc cỡ nào mà mua được món đồ minh thích là ok rồi chế :x:x


chế này nói chuẩn nè =))=))


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Ngô Ngọc Ánh đã viết:


> chen chúc cỡ nào mà mua được món đồ minh thích là ok rồi chế :x:x


chỗ này là chỗ nào v chế ???


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> chỗ này là chỗ nào v chế ???


trung tâm mua sắm j to to ngay gần tháp eiffel á mình quên tên r


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

rồi chế có mua được thứ  j ko ))


----------



## Lý Phương Dung (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> rồi chế có mua được thứ  j ko ))


túi zara đợt đó mua có 50$ trong khi ở mình bán 2tr =))=))


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> túi zara đợt đó mua có 50$ trong khi ở mình bán 2tr =))=))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

qua ý mà qua Milan nữa thì tha hồ mà mua đồ. kinh đô thời trang


----------



## Thuỷ Phạm (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Lý Phương Dung đã viết:


> túi zara đợt đó mua có 50$ trong khi ở mình bán 2tr =))=))


túi nhìn đẹp quá


----------



## Ngọc Quyên (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Thuỷ Phạm đã viết:


> qua ý mà qua Milan nữa thì tha hồ mà mua đồ. kinh đô thời trang


Milan thì nói j nữa. mà toàn đồ hiệu giá cả trăm ngàn $ (((


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ đã viết:


> Chào moii người, mình định hỏi mn về vấn đề Schengen Visa tí. Chuyện là mịnh định đi Ý với Pháp trong tháng 11 này nhưng lịch visa của lãnh sự cho 2 nước trên đều full hết, slot sớm nhất là 4/12 lận (Mình xin visa tại UK vì mình đang học ở đây). Mình check thì thấy lịch visa cho Switzerland thì lại trống. Nên mình định hỏi:
> Nếu mình apply visa cho Switzerland thì có phải là có Schengen Visa đúng k?
> Và mình có thể vào Ý vs Pháp mà k bay qua Swit dc k?
> Tks mn nhiều


đúng r đó chế, cứ xin trong châu âu là schengen visa hết . vô thụy sĩ nhiều cảnh đẹp lắm lỡ r đi luôn đi chế ơi


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Ngọc Quyên đã viết:


> Milan thì nói j nữa. mà toàn đồ hiệu giá cả trăm ngàn $ (((


qqua milan thì có tiền còn chưa chắc mua đc mà


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> đúng r đó chế, cứ xin trong châu âu là schengen visa hết . vô thụy sĩ nhiều cảnh đẹp lắm lỡ r đi luôn đi chế ơi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phan Mỹ Linh (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

v hả , cái đó thì tùy chế còn vụ có làm sao ko qua thụy thì tôi ko biết nhé :-bd:-bd


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Phan Mỹ Linh đã viết:


> v hả , cái đó thì tùy chế còn vụ có làm sao ko qua thụy thì tôi ko biết nhé :-bd:-bd


 cảm ơn chế đã chia sẻ


----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

mình thích cái phong cách cổ điển của ý


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Ngọc Phương Nguyễn đã viết:


> mình thích cái phong cách cổ điển của ý


ý đẹp quá :-bd:-bd


----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

đẹp lắm đó chế, tui đi 1 lần vẫn còn muốn đi lại đây nè mà ch có dịp thôi ((


----------



## Ngọc Phương Nguyễn (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

đẹp lắm đó chế, tui đi 1 lần vẫn còn muốn đi lại đây nè mà ch có dịp thôi ((


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (31 Tháng mười hai 2018)

Ngọc Phương Nguyễn đã viết:


> đẹp lắm đó chế, tui đi 1 lần vẫn còn muốn đi lại đây nè mà ch có dịp thôi ((


v tui đi xong về review cho chế vs các chị e biết nhé ))


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (1 Tháng một 2019)

chúc mừng năm mới cả nhà nhé :-bd


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (1 Tháng một 2019)

Ngọc Phương Nguyễn đã viết:


> mình thích cái phong cách cổ điển của ý


pháp cũng đẹp nè nhưng mang dáng dấp hiện đại


----------



## Tống Thu Thủy (1 Tháng một 2019)

Ngọc Phương Nguyễn đã viết:


> đẹp lắm đó chế, tui đi 1 lần vẫn còn muốn đi lại đây nè mà ch có dịp thôi ((


tết đi thấy ok nè chế, thấy nhiều tour cho chương trình khuyến mãi


----------



## Võ Ngọc Như Mỹ (1 Tháng một 2019)

Tống Thu Thủy đã viết:


> tết đi thấy ok nè chế, thấy nhiều tour cho chương trình khuyến mãi


nhưng giá hơn mắc


----------



## Taka_Vietnam (24 Tháng tám 2019)

visa lằng nhằng that su


----------

